# Todd has an infection....



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

in the most horrible of places...his penis  (I'm actually blushing while typing this..lol) 
Poor little guy has been gnawing on himself for the past several days and so when we went in for his Rabies shot today I asked the Vet to check it for me. It's pretty red and swollen and so he's on an antibiotic and a anti-inflamatory twice a day for 7 days.
Luckily as long as I put his pills in the middle of a ball of cream cheese he doesn't even notice. 
The doctor wanted top send him home with an E-collar but I asked if we could try a Onsie first and see if it would be enough to keep him from chewing on himself. 
I need to get a Onsie for him. 
He's 9 1/2 lbs...any idea what size he'll need?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh poor Todd. Special tummy rubs for him. Try a size 6-9 month onesie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Get well soon, Todd. Sending lots of healing vibes.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

poor little Todd!
i think once he starts feeling better he won't even need a onesie or cone on his head.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon Todd!

When Salsa was spayed she weighed 9.5 lbs. and I bought her the 9-12 month size onsie. It was perfect for her.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Would you have blushed if you had typed red rocket instead of penis? lol
:biggrin1:

What was the actual infection?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Would you have blushed if you had typed red rocket instead of penis? lol
> :biggrin1:
> 
> What was the actual infection?


I'm blushing Just reading "red rocket" :redface: Lol..

She didn't test to see what the infection was...just game him Clavamox and said that she wants to check him in a week and see if it's working...if not we'll test then and go from there.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Todd. Get well soon, little guy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Get well soon Todd!
> 
> When Salsa was spayed she weighed 9.5 lbs. and I bought her the 9-12 month size onsie. It was perfect for her.


Perfect....
I'll pick one up this afternoon... :biggrin1:
I hope that the onsie does the trick..I'd hate to have to put a cone on his head :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohh poor Todd. Cash had a little thing on his ummm"red rocket" too (in addition to other little bacterial spots) my vet gave us a topical treatment that seemed to work.

Eva, if the onsie doesn't keep him from chewing there-- try this...

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=0028630

The Bite not Collar. Have them overnight it to you....It saved both me and my boys when they were neutered. The can do everything but reach their privates. I think.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Missy said:


> ohh poor Todd. Cash had a little thing on his ummm"red rocket" too (in addition to other little bacterial spots) my vet gave us a topical treatment that seemed to work.
> 
> Eva, if the onsie doesn't keep him from chewing there-- try this...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, that looks way more comfortable than a cone.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor little guy  I'm surprised they gave him a rabies shot when his system was weakened by an infection.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought that I'd throw in some pic's for fun...
Todd's New favorite place..lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Poor little guy  I'm surprised they gave him a rabies shot when his system was weakened by an infection.


That was actually my fault..our Vet had already given him the shot and I mentioned that he had been doing quite a lot of chewing over the past several days...she checked and it turned out to be an infection. 
I had no idea that it was infected or I would have mentioned it right away.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I hope he feels better soon. Give him a hug for me.

Love, love, love those photos. He looks *so* incredibly cute.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh that poor little boy!! He is just so adorable!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ouch...not a good place for an infection.  I sure hope the meds work fast and he feels better soon.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, poor baby.... hope he feels better soon! 
And what a cutie he is!!! Roxie would love his "spot"... her's is the back of the couch, but there is no window to look out.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

AWWWWWWW poor Todd Hope he feels better real soon!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't have written that word either, I get so embarrassed! DH says stuff like that all the time just to make me turn red!:frusty:

Poor Todd, I hope he feels better quickly!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

poor baby, get well soon!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww....feel better soon, Todd!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Todd's favorite place would be my girls' favorite place too. They love the backs of our chairs. I hope the meds work fast for him and he feels better soon.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's had a long day and has crashed out on the sofa..lol
He's been asleep for almost two hours and shows no sign of waking anytime soon. 
He's handling his ouchie like a big boy....it definately hasn't slowed him down. 
Thanks for all of the "Get well soons" :grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ouch! Poor Todd... hope he's 100% soon!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ooooo, that sound's painful! I hope Todd feels better soon!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness! A penis infection? I didn't even know that was possible. Poor guy!:hug:
Hope he is doing well soon!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Todd, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*How is Todd doing?*


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's doing great!
He's napping right now but played hard all morning and seems like he's feeling good. I kept him in a Onsie overnight and he hasn't tried chewing on himself...keeping my fingers crossed. 
My youngest son thought that Todd looked hilarious in his "PJ's"...lol
He giggled everytime that Todd walked by him and kept saying "He looks like he has a diaper on Mom!"


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Poor baby Todd! Eva, I'd definately look into something topical like a neosporin ointment that has pain reliever in it. Then if you can just keep him from ...ahem... licking himself. I'm doing the onesie thing with Saydee's spay and I bought the 6-9 months size and Saydee has a long body like Todd. (ADORABLE PICS BY THE WAY)

The onesie seems like the perfect solution to a big bulky collar and since Todd doesn't have the long coat, you shouldn't even have much matting! Get him something cute in baby blue with an embroidered airplane or a choo-choo or something. Gotta build up his ego since he's enduring such humiliation, what with his "wee wee" all inflamed and what not!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

By the way, where has Todd been sticking his Ouchie that it got infected. I'm just saying... ound:

Duh, I just read that you already HAVE a onesie. Did the 6-9 month size fit?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> By the way, where has Todd been sticking his Ouchie that it got infected. I'm just saying... ound:
> 
> Duh, I just read that you already HAVE a onesie. Did the 6-9 month size fit?


 Ewwww!!! Actually to be truthful he's been sticking it in his mouth.. :eyebrows:  So it's his own fault..lol
His onsies fit lenthwise fine but I bought ones with larger size head holes and they keep slipping down over his shoulders. I'm going to wash them and see if they shrink up enough to work...if not it's back to the store.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> Ewwww!!! Actually to be truthful he's been sticking it in his mouth..


HA HA! I didn't see that one coming! Boys will be boys


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd went to the vet today for a checkup...we are giving him another round of antibiotics because he's still a little red and swollen. 
It does look A LOT better though.
I've never thought that I would be paying so much attention to my pets lower anatomy...lol...and even funnier that I'm telling people about it!
On a brighter note Todd's in great spirits. 
We went to the pet store today to get some more food for him and there were two small breed puppies about Todd's age to play with. 
I ended up staying over an hour because they were all having so much fun RLH around through the building. SO CUTE!! 
I think that we're going to make a regular playdate of it. :biggrin1:
All of the running didn't wear Todd out and so we went to the dog park afterward and found two more little dogs to play with. 
He finally collapsed after another hour of playing chase. 
He's finally a tired pup!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Aww, poor Todd. I was just thinking about his wee-wee... does that sound weird? Tee hee! I'm so glad he's not letting it get him down.

Saydee loves our local pet store too. The owners have a big schnauzer that stays there all day and she and Saydee play RLH non-stop whenever I'm there. I have to try and make conversation so she can play a little longer!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awwwm, poor baby- I am sorry that he is not healing as fast as you would like. But then again, it sure sounds like it does not bother him one bit!

Their amount of engergy is amazing to me. If not home, I believe, all they do is sleep all day. But on the days we are home, they NEVER sleep. Maybe dogs can "make up" for lost sleep, unlike us humans


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Saydee loves our local pet store too. The owners have a big schnauzer that stays there all day and she and Saydee play RLH non-stop whenever I'm there. I have to try and make conversation so she can play a little longer!


I drive 45 minutes just to go to the pet store because it's such a great place. 
There are several stores nearby that carry the food and treats that we buy but the owners and employees at Alpha (the pet store) encourage me to let Todd get down and play with the shop dogs and try out the toys and any gear that they carry. It's hard to leave when the pups are having so much fun.  
They also remember his name and so everytime that we go there they get all excited and ohh and ahh over how big he's getting...lol
And they have treats for him....lots of treats...so he's always excited to visit. :biggrin1:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> I drive 45 minutes just to go to the pet store because it's such a great place.
> There are several stores nearby that carry the food and treats that we buy but the owners and employees at Alpha (the pet store) encourage me to let Todd get down and play with the shop dogs and try out the toys and any gear that they carry. It's hard to leave when the pups are having so much fun.
> They also remember his name and so everytime that we go there they get all excited and ohh and ahh over how big he's getting...lol
> And they have treats for him....lots of treats...so he's always excited to visit. :biggrin1:


I'm sure they remember his name 'cause he's such a special boy. Me loves Todd. Earlickies from Saydee.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ugh!! 
Todd chewed himself up again! 
Yesterday he looked like he had finally healed up...no swelling..no redness..so I decided not to put a onsie on him at bedtime. 
This morning he looks awful...I guess that another trip to the Vet is probably in order.
I'm hoping that we get this figured out pretty soon. 
I wonder if he's just chewing for stimulation? Once he's neutered maybe the drop in hormones will stop the behavior?? I hope :suspicious:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor baby! Scooter is still interested even after being neutered but not as often as before. I hope he feels better!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless his heart. I would think "something" had to be bothering him for him to do this to the point of needing the vet. I hope they can figure this out soon.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> Ugh!!
> Todd chewed himself up again!
> Yesterday he looked like he had finally healed up...no swelling..no redness..so I decided not to put a onsie on him at bedtime.
> This morning he looks awful...I guess that another trip to the Vet is probably in order.
> ...


Oh Todd ya little stinker! I'm sorry Eva. 
I hope it's not as bad this time and that he'll heal it up. Maybe it's like you said and that he'll stop doing it when he gets neutered. Does he have an appointment yet?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I talked to the Vet and they said to keep it clean and watch it for a couple of days...if it doesn't start healing I need to bring him in and have some tests run to see if we can find the problem.
I also got a "talking to" about making sure to leave his onsie on so that he can't get to himself... 
Todd's figured out how to wiggle out of his onsie overnight..little stinker is right..lol!
Friday's payday so I'm going to buy Todd an inflatable collar and see if it works better than the onsie for him. 
I've been waiting for Todd's canines to finish falling out before we neuter.
He still has both of them on the right side...I've been wiggling them but so far they haven't budged. 
I'll make an appointment to have him checked out next week and see if he's ready for his neuter yet. I don't think that they'll do the surgery if he still has an infection so we have to be sure that he's over that first.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Todd...Todd...Todd....leave it alone ound:

Boys will be Boys!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> Todd...Todd...Todd....leave it alone ound:
> 
> Boys will be Boys!


OMG that made me laugh. ound:

I'm sorry Eva
I wonder if you could use one of those belly bands people use for elderly pets with bladder problems, or male dogs that have trouble with marking/housebreaking? It might stay put better than a onesie. I don't know much about them but I'm sure someone on the forum does.

I also wonder if a topical ointment with a painkiller/numbing agent might help him forget about his little Ouchie. I don't know it's just a thought, but maybe that would allow you to skip the inflatable collar. I'm sure it's got to be frustrating because Todd's "breaking out" of his onesie at night. :brick:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

A belly band is a great idea Maya!
I was talking to the people at the petstore about one last week but we got distracted by running puppies and forgot to look at the one that they had. 
I'll give them a call and see if they can hold it for me until I make a trip their way.
edited to add...*the vet said not to put anything on his ouchie or else I would've tried some kind of pain reliever* Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh good! I hope the belly band helps. 

I almost bought an inflatable collar for Saydee when she was spayed, but it wasn't cheap and was surprisingly heavy and bulky (for a then 7 lb puppy). It seemed to me that it wasn't much of an improvement over the e-collar. There is that collar called a NO BITE collar that is supposed to be good, too. I didn't get it because I've only seen it online and I needed it right away. They wanted to charge $67 for express shipping so needles to say we stuck with the onesie...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking....is Todd's little 'tally-wacker'- getting better? Did the vet say anything about giving him Benadryl to maybe stop the itching?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I caught a glimpse this morning and it looks much better already. 
I'm keeping his onsie on 24/7 so that he doesn't get the opportunity to chew on himself. 
I sewed the shoulders of his onsies closed and made the head hole smaller and for once it was actually still on when I woke up this morning. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it keeps working for him. 
He took his last dose of antibiotics this morning and so now we watch and wait to see if the infection comes back..*sigh* 
Benadryl is a great idea for the itching....I hadn't thought of using it. 
I'll give the vet a call and get the dosage.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> I caught a glimpse this morning and it looks much better already.
> I'm keeping his onsie on 24/7 so that he doesn't get the opportunity to chew on himself.
> I sewed the shoulders of his onsies closed and made the head hole smaller and for once it was actually still on when I woke up this morning.
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it keeps working for him.
> ...


Good idea to sew up the onesie. Clearly I'm not a seamstress because I never would have come up with that. I'd be more likely to pull out the stapler! I'll keep my fingers crossed that Todd just leaves it alone. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How is Todd's infection? I am hoping it has cleared up and that he is not having a problem any longer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Eva, I'm sorry to read the infection seems to be sticking around this much. I had hoped Todd would have healed by now. It's been more than 2 weeks, right? I can't think of why it would last this long. Other than that, Todd sounds like he's completely normal and healthy. Strange!

you wrote: *" ... waiting for Todd's canines to finish falling out before we neuter.
He still has both of them on the right side...I've been wiggling them but so far they haven't budged. "*

Oh my. What I read was that you've "been wiggling" his *testicles* but "so far they hadn't budged"!!!!!! ound: I had 'neuter' on my mind and well..... LOL

I had also thought of a belly band, but then wondered if it would be too snug and not give his penis a chance to 'air out' and heal. :suspicious:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

marjrc said:


> you wrote: *" ... waiting for Todd's canines to finish falling out before we neuter.
> He still has both of them on the right side...I've been wiggling them but so far they haven't budged. "*
> 
> Oh my. What I read was that you've "been wiggling" his *testicles* but "so far they hadn't budged"!!!!!! ound: I had 'neuter' on my mind and well..... LOL


ound: ROFL...that's so funny..I was taking a drink of coffee when I read this and almost sprayed it all over my computer. ound:
Todd's healed really well but I'm afraid to take off the onsie because he still chews himself pretty agressively at times...so he's still wearing it. :suspicious:
Luckily he doesn't seem to mind and on a positive note he hates peeing with it on and so he's almost 100% potty trained now...YAY!!
I haven't bought a belly band since the onsie has been working for him. 
He still has one canine left...it somehow broke off (not from my wiggling...lol) ...I'm not sure if it's going to come out on its own so I'm going to give the Vet a call and see what they want to do. 
I'll update after I talk to them but I'm thinking that a neuter is in his near future.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What? Whose wiggling whose testicles? If they don't budge they must be made out of stone...makes you wonder how he manages to walk though....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Couple of pics from this morning...sorry about the red eye


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What sweet pictures of your boys. 

And, I, also, nearly sprayed my computer when reading Marj's post. I think I'll be chuckling all day...!

Sheri


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> What? Whose wiggling whose testicles? If they don't budge they must be made out of stone...makes you wonder how he manages to walk though....


ound:

Daniel, my DH is asking why I'm laughing hysterically in the office. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such cute boys! Bless his little heart...and his little pee-pee!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG - I knew I should stay off this place in the office!!!!!! I'm laughing so hard people think I'm a nut to begin with!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is just too cute - that little guy!! I think that if he has figured out how to "get at it" with the onsie on, a belly band would not help anyway!! 
I wonder if he is just experiencing anxiety and that is why he wont leave it alone?? I just love the look of a short haired Hav!!!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Laurief said:


> He is just too cute - that little guy!! I think that if he has figured out how to "get at it" with the onsie on, a belly band would not help anyway!!
> I wonder if he is just experiencing anxiety and that is why he wont leave it alone?? I just love the look of a short haired Hav!!!!!!


 He hasn't figured out how to chew on himself with his onsie on...we were having problems with him somehow wiggling out of his onsie in the middle of the night....he's a little escape artist..lol
I sewed up the shoulders of his onsies so that they can't slip over his shoulders and now they stay on fine.  
I think that the chewing is more habit than anything. He tried it and enjoyed the stimulation, realized that the harder he chewed the more stimulation he attained and overdid it. Now instead of chewing softly he goes at it full force. I'm hopeful that between neutering him and his adult (less pointy) teeth coming in he'll ease up on himself. Until then I'm not taking any chances. The onsie is staying on. :nono:
He's seldom left alone and even sleeps in bed with us now so I don't think that it's seperation anxiety but thanks for the idea. 
I scheduled Todd's neuter for next wednesday..the 12th. 
They said that if the tooth hasn't fallen out by then they'll pull it for him. Finger's crossed that it comes out on it's own.


----------

